# AFAW Rod Biuld



## jimmac (Dec 14, 2007)

I would like to build a convertable surf rod using an AFAW 11ft Estuary rod blank. This will be my first attempt at rod building and I need help. I would typically use the rod with a conventional reel (Penn 525mag) but on occasion would like to use it with a spinning reel using braided line. Is this practical and if so what type of guides and what spacing would I use?


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

where are you in florida?

use low rider guides so you can use it either as spinning or conventional.

i haven't bui8lt an 11ft'er yet.
built 10ft and 13ft' with lowriders.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

jimmac said:


> I would like to build a convertable surf rod using an AFAW 11ft Estuary rod blank. This will be my first attempt at rod building and I need help. I would typically use the rod with a conventional reel (Penn 525mag) but on occasion would like to use it with a spinning reel using braided line. Is this practical and if so what type of guides and what spacing would I use?


The Penn 525 is a bit much for the estuary, rated at 1-3 oz. I built one strictly for spinning reel with braid- it is excellent for that. I'm personally not a fan of so called "dual purpose" set ups. It can't perform as well as a rod strictly set up for one way or the other.

Not saying it isn't doable, but think it will perform much better set up specifically as a spinner.

Just my thoughts.

:fishing:


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I have to agree with Surf Cat. A rod that is 'dual rung' to throw both conventional and spinning isn't the optimal setup. It may work, but not as well as it could. A 525 is also probably overkill to throw 1-3 oz as well.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

After having more than one "dual rung" rods, One being the AFAW 13' Surf, I agree, Do it one way or the other.


----------

